# Help! My backup .NBF files won't restore!



## catladee (Aug 29, 2003)

How do I restore .NBF files that NTI Backup Now Deluxe 3.0 won't restore? I have had to reinstall Win98se and had backup up all important data to find out that I cannot get to it!

*Is there any other way to get to that data?* 

PLEASE......I REALLY NEED SOME HELP HERE!


----------



## catladee (Aug 29, 2003)

How do I restore .NBF files that NTI Backup Now Deluxe 3.0 won't restore? I have had to reinstall Win98se and had backup up all important data to find out that I cannot get to it!

*Is there any other way to get to that data?* 

I have contacted NTI only to get the runaround.

(BTW - I posted in the Other Software catagory but put the wrong extension in the title. When I went back to change it, it wouldn't let me change the title or amend it. That is why I am again posting here.)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Other software is best, I'll merge both threads and fix title.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Is this a File Level Backup that you're having problems with?

Have you tried this way:

http://www.ntius.com/default.asp?p=support/faq/qa&xfaq=bunfaq&no=107

If it doesn't work, what error are you getting, or what's stopping you recovering?

Regards

eddie


----------



## catladee (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, it is file backup. Mostly my entire address file from Outlook Express! + others. The product, NTI Backup Now 3.0, will not restore the disks according to their instructions. I have called the company and they do not stand behind their product. I would not purchase them again! Anyway, I have contacted a company...BadCopy Pro.....on the web and they are going to see if they can recover any of the data. 

The data is condensed by the program and is unreadable in the file it is in. There are 2 tracks on the disk I am trying to read and the first one is hidden and seems by all means to be unrecoverable. Therefore, when I recover the 2nd track through BadCopyPro, the NTI software is looking for that 1st track and can't find it so doesn't recover. Obviously I know little about all this but really need help since I screwed up by not backing up stuff along time ago!

Any suggestions I will try at this point! Thanks!

Sad Kitty


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Just had a look at that program. You may want to see if they can recover the data first, as it may be corupt.

If they can, then we should be able to import it back into NTI Backup.

Are you using the 3.71 version, or are you leaving it up to Jufsoft to recover?

eddie


----------



## catladee (Aug 29, 2003)

Quick Review, Answer some questions:
1st when the restore function req


----------



## catladee (Aug 29, 2003)

whoops (enter key) requested disc 1 the panel that showed a restore in progress and the text area assigned as the cancel key was blank, and after about 1 min. a check thru Ctrl-Alt-Del showed that NTI BackUp Now (was not responding). there was no other error message. the structure of the disc viewed thru ISOBuster showed that there was track one for 1.49mb that was both ISO9960 and Jolettie(sp) , there was track 2 for 698mb also ID as above, and a leadout. NTI CD Maker as with most end user software allows for a data track (one) and the rest are audio. I tried several approaches after creating a recovered file in BAdCopy Pro to create a CD that was a combination of the Orig. Tarck 1 and the recovered track 2. I am still open to identifying some software that can ID which file goes on which track and starts at with Len of. Also discovered that with NTI CD-Maker I could copy disc one using track at once, of course with all the errors. I would say that humpty dumpty fell and we're not sure how to get the pieces back togeather again. Thanks, it is kinda dark out here. got a lite buddy....


----------



## Alwill (Dec 12, 2000)

Could you briefly outline the step by step action which you took after clicking on the Restore button in the NTI program. I have had Backup Now for some years now and have never encountered any problems whenever restoring folders/files.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope this works. I do not get a reswponse either on backup effort to restore .nbf file. Says it is working but nothing happens. How can I better restore .nbf files. Tks. from Stockholm. rolf


----------

